# Hey



## michaelsanford (Sep 14, 2006)

If there's anyone left here who remembers me, that is. 

Pardon my absence, I've been busy, now in grad school, probably only going to get worse. Isn't it great being a member of a "research community"?


----------



## markceltic (Sep 14, 2006)

If I say I remember you what do I get for a prize? My fellow Canadian


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm a grad student and as such have no dispensible income to purchase a prize...so you'll have to suffice with prestige.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike I can tell you I am an older long time tech manager and can tell you that even with all your education get some real experience in your field. It will be gold for for when you really get out into real marketplace. I can't tell how many times I had to turn away only educated kids for slightly older experienced kids.  

Also when you try to get into a place and get an offer letter, try to find anyone working at that establishment to get an idea for a negotiation price. I also have seen some really qualified younger people really burn themselves in their first job wager negotiation. So be careful.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey hey hey! Surely today is the day, of returning old-timers at least, although I think I was away for a little longer than you were. In any case, welcome back!


----------



## symphonix (Sep 14, 2006)

I remember you. Long time no see.  Welcome back.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome back =)


----------



## Viro (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## ksv (Sep 15, 2006)

ahlan wa-sahlan! ; )


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey !


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, I remember you as well.  Welcome back to the nuthouse!


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 15, 2006)

nixgeek, you have the most amazing signature I've ever seen.


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2006)

I remember ya, welcome back! Seems you've been busy, I hope you had fun as well though!


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm surprised at the number of people who remember me hehe. Not as much turnover here as I thought. 

Thanks for the re-welcomes all !


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2006)

michaelsanford said:


> nixgeek, you have the most amazing signature I've ever seen.



Yours is just as good, if not better.


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 16, 2006)

I was worried when I added that ages ago that nobody would get it...


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome back. I remember you.


----------

